# My new 6 months old Havanese is very scared of everything...



## Chompy (9 mo ago)

Hi,

Last week i got my 6 months old puppy, she doesn't know it yet, but her name is Jessie.
I live in Israel and Jessie came from Hungary together with her litter sister, the other puppy went to another family.
In the week that passed Jessie got very attached to me and she is living up to the title of Velcro dog.
She doesn't cry at night but she does exhibit very anxious behavior, for example:

She is scared of being picked up
She is scared of leaving the house, though she doesn't mind being outside. She just refuses to pass the house threshold, and i have to carry her outside in my arms
She is very scared of strangers
When we are at the park she:
Is completely focused on me, she would wonder of up to 10-12 feet from me and then return to me
Walks behind me all the time. I can take her off the leash and she would follow me
Will avoid getting close to anyone there to the point of freezing in place or trying to run away

I feel that it could be due to lack of proper socialization, and I'm very concerned because she is already 6 months old and maybe its too late to change these behaviors.
So i turn to you all for guidance and advice on how to correct these behaviors.

Thanks!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

It is important to socialize before 15 weeks in the window when their brains are especially impressionable, but you can still benefit from the time now through adolescence when their brains are still growing and learning and more adaptable than an adult Havanese. It’s good to continue socialization efforts through adolescence, too. She’s also still adapting to the change, so there is good reason to have hope! Provide as much stimulation as possible to all of her senses, in ways that give her opportunities so she she can make choices about approaching and exploring. My puppy was more timid - scared of everything, but very playful once he warmed up - and by 1 year he was a completely different puppy. He is a confident superstar - who still jumps up on the sofa if he sees a broom  We did a lot of socialization and training early but he didn’t come to us until 11 weeks (ish) so I was really just cramming it in as fast as possible (around the holidays and in very cold weather) and I had no idea what I was doing. i knew I needed some guidance because of his anxiety but I don’t think we got in with the trainer until 20 weeks? By that time I was finally starting to figure a lot out. Around that time is when I started really understanding Sundance and his body language even better, and I began to internalize training techniques better, and I figured out how to use skills in different ways, how to expose him to situations, etc. I could still see the enormous impact of these things, and I still see the impact of the things he learns as an adult. The other thing that made a huge difference is training, because it made him so confident. I’m not an expert trainer, Sundance hadn’t learned really impressive tricks or routines. He was my first puppy, and we made up our own names for stuff and did things weird. But he loves any kind of training game, he loves to show off, and our short, special training sessions while we were home alone during the work and school day made me his favorite  Maybe try some fun, useful training games.


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

I am not an expert and a new dog owner, but my pup Charlotte is 2 years old and she was scared of things as well. We had private training early on and did puppy kindergarten. We were not as astute and did not pick up on her cues and just thought she would outgrow it. It’s good that you see the issues now. Charlotte is now on Prozac and we just finished 6 session with a behaviorist. I’m trying to work on her issues with the techniques and start again this summer. i would highly recommend getting someone to evaluate your pup and put you on the right path.

how is the sibling?


----------



## Syllean (11 mo ago)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> He is a confident superstar - who still jumps up on the sofa if he sees a broom


I'd never thought to socialize Worf to a broom because I generally just use my Dyson stick vac. I gave it a try this morning. I don't know if he was afraid or saw it as a game but he burned a lot of energy running around my couch.

This was the after shot:


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh that is so cute and funny! I don’t think most puppies are afraid of brooms, lol. Sundance was also afraid of balls as a puppy. He was kind of afraid of everything, but never people.

Sundance was afraid of the broom because multiple times it fell over when it was propped up against a wall and he went near it. I truly don’t know what the deal is with our brooms and why they are so loud and terrifying when they fall over but he was not a fan. He used to run upstairs if he saw it come out but I just kept using it (and vacuuming) and ignored him. I didn’t purposely go right next to him but I just continued so he would learn it was normal, and eventually he stopped running away. He even jumped over it recently when it was on the floor a while back. It was kind of a big deal because once when he was a puppy, one of my kids was getting something out from under the sofa and just left a broom wedged underneath and sticking out (don’t get me started on the enormous trip hazard DS created and was completely oblivious to) and Sundance laid down and cried because it was blocking his way to get to me upstairs 🙄

I think we are weird about vacuums and floors in our house because we have a lot vacuums Sundance is suspicious of all of them, but I think it’s a healthy suspicion at this point. He doesn’t panic or run away, but he jumps up on the couch to make sure he has full view of its every move.


----------



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

Syllean said:


> I'd never thought to socialize Worf to a broom because I generally just use my Dyson stick vac. I gave it a try this morning. I don't know if he was afraid or saw it as a game but he burned a lot of energy running around my couch.
> 
> This was the after shot:


Wow his coloring is beautiful. I haven’t seen that coloring very often on a Hav before.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

It is still early and she is getting used to a completely new environment, but I'd be sure to take things slow and not force her into things. However (and this might sound slightly contradictory) it is important to continue to expose her to different things - and make it a positive experience (is she treat motivated? if so, treats while she sits near you observing something that makes her nervous can go a long way. A behaviourist can definitely help you figure out where the "red lines" are with her. 

We got Perry when he was 8 months old and not well socialized. He was afraid of everything - and is still afraid of new things. It's a fine line between forcing them to experience something that causes anxiety (which you don't want to do) and encouraging/ treating/ etc. to expose them to things and turn them into positive experiences.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry's latest in-the-house-fear is the lift chair on the stairs. We still have a lift chair attached to the stairs (it was there for my Mom before she died) and he's been fine with it since it was put in... however, the seat-part is a little loose and will sometimes flop down (it folds up so that it doesn't obstruct the stairs). I think it must have flopped once when he was coming down the stairs because it is now scary (and has been for a couple of weeks). He will rarely come down the stairs and past it without me standing next to it to "protect" him... usually he sits at the top of the stairs til I get down to the bottom and then I can coax him down (with a few stops to be sure it's not going to move)


----------



## Chompy (9 mo ago)

Thanks everyone for all your inputs!

I am taking it slow with her, she doesn't want to go to the park so we go to other places, when someone gets close i sit next to her so she can lean on me instead of run away, and i'm still looking for the right treat for her since the ones i tried so far she likes, but its not 'wow' for her.
A strange thing i notice is that every time we go out she behaves differently, sometimes she is more relaxed and other times she just wants to go back home. Like this morning we went out, she peed and pooped and was doing well, but when we went out now she was very hesitant and anxious so we stayed in the parking lot for a about 15 minutes then went back up. And two minutes later she peed on the floor of the living room 

I am evaluating trainers in order to get professional guidance and in the meanwhile i think i will start to expose her to new sounds and experiences in the apartment where she is more confident.

Thanks again!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Chompy said:


> Thanks everyone for all your inputs!
> 
> I am taking it slow with her, she doesn't want to go to the park so we go to other places, when someone gets close i sit next to her so she can lean on me instead of run away, and i'm still looking for the right treat for her since the ones i tried so far she likes, but its not 'wow' for her.
> A strange thing i notice is that every time we go out she behaves differently, sometimes she is more relaxed and other times she just wants to go back home. Like this morning we went out, she peed and pooped and was doing well, but when we went out now she was very hesitant and anxious so we stayed in the parking lot for a about 15 minutes then went back up. And two minutes later she peed on the floor of the living room
> ...


If they're available I would look for a behaviorist (or better someone who is certified both) - since trainers without behavior training sometimes think it's just a matter of "making them obey"


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Syllean said:


> I'd never thought to socialize Worf to a broom because I generally just use my Dyson stick vac. I gave it a try this morning. I don't know if he was afraid or saw it as a game but he burned a lot of energy running around my couch.
> 
> This was the after shot:


Omg sweeping the floor used to induce zoomies in Piper lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chompy said:


> Thanks everyone for all your inputs!
> 
> I am taking it slow with her, she doesn't want to go to the park so we go to other places, when someone gets close i sit next to her so she can lean on me instead of run away, and i'm still looking for the right treat for her since the ones i tried so far she likes, but its not 'wow' for her.
> A strange thing i notice is that every time we go out she behaves differently, sometimes she is more relaxed and other times she just wants to go back home. Like this morning we went out, she peed and pooped and was doing well, but when we went out now she was very hesitant and anxious so we stayed in the parking lot for a about 15 minutes then went back up. And two minutes later she peed on the floor of the living room
> ...


Another great way to get exposure is to take her places in the car. If you have a hatch back, just open the hatch and sit there with her in a parking to and watch the world go by. You will be inside your own safe place, and can feed and talk to her, and at the same time she can see a lot. If you don't have a hatch back, try to park on the end of a row, so you can open your door and have her sit on your lap with the door open and do the same thing!


----------



## Chompy (9 mo ago)

Short update on what I am doing so far:

First and foremost I'll get professional help from a trainer starting tomorrow.

second, I found that she really likes the wet food that i bought her, so i take some with me in a plastic bag and use it as a treat for her, its kinda yucky but she she responds to it better than to regular treats.

finally, her behavior outside changed and now whenever she recognizes the way home she gets focused on going back and starts pushing in that direction. So i changed something in our routine - till now when we returned home from walks she would get very excited and i would play with her a lot, but now i play with her before we go out, and as much as possible when we are outside, and when we get back home i remove her leash and harness and ignore her for 15-20 minutes and then play with her. I think maybe this will help her learn that returning home from walks doesn't mean play time.

One last thing, apologies for missing the question regarding her sibling's, she exhibits the same fearful and hypersensitive behavior.

Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Interesting to hear that the entire litter is soft. I wonder how they were raised and what the disposition of the parents were like.


----------



## Chompy (9 mo ago)

I approached the breeder with this question and she said that the puppies werent socialized enough when they were young due to COVID restrictions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chompy said:


> I approached the breeder with this question and she said that the puppies werent socialized enough when they were young due to COVID restrictions.


NOT a good excuse. ESPECIALLY this late in covid… If she couldn’t properly socialized them, she shouldn’t have planned the litter. Sorry if that sounds harsh, but look at the result…


----------



## Chompy (9 mo ago)

krandall said:


> NOT a good excuse. ESPECIALLY this late in covid… If she couldn’t properly socialized them, she shouldn’t have planned the litter. Sorry if that sounds harsh, but look at the result…


Well, i completely agree with you, but sadly nothing i can do about it now.
All i can do is try to help Jessie and improve her quality of life.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Chompy said:


> Well, i completely agree with you, but sadly nothing i can do about it now.
> All i can do is try to help Jessie and improve her quality of life.


Absolutely - it is what it is and while it doesn't point to the breeder being very good, you have Jessie and will do what you need to to get as comfortable as possible.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chompy said:


> Well, i completely agree with you, but sadly nothing i can do about it now.
> All i can do is try to help Jessie and improve her quality of life.


Oh I understand and agree. I just feel bad for you, and hope other people can learn from your experience!


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

krandall said:


> Interesting to hear that the entire litter is soft. I wonder how they were raised and what the disposition of the parents were like.


Karen,
I have heard that expression regarding my pup with fear and anxiety. The behavioralist also said that Charlotte is a soft playing dog. Can you provide me some context so that I can better understand this? I’m trying to learn everything I can for her.


----------



## Chompy (9 mo ago)

Following my session with the trainer I started working with Jessie on patterns training, Up and Down pattern and 1 2 3 treat pattern.
We start at home to get her familiar with it and then i will continue to do it outside. Hopefully this will help her focus on me instead of distractions outside.

I noticed that Jessie is very scared of the noise from her puppy fence. When i accidentally move or touch it and it makes noises she tenses and freezes.
Any recommendation on how to handle it, should i play with her and occasionaly touch the fence to get her used to it?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KristenC said:


> Karen,
> I have heard that expression regarding my pup with fear and anxiety. The behavioralist also said that Charlotte is a soft playing dog. Can you provide me some context so that I can better understand this? I’m trying to learn everything I can for her.



The term "soft"? A "soft" dog is a dog that tends to be more sensitive and may react more fearfully than most others of its breed or litter mates in the face of a particular stimulus. Havanese as a breed are a "softer" BREED, than, say, Australian Cattle Dogs or Pit Bulls. They are even softer than most Labradors. We want that. We want a dog that is sensitive to our feelings. That is part of what makes them good companion dogs. A cattle dog that backs off when a bull rushes toward them is not going to be very useful to the farmer.

A dog that is "soft" for its breed is MORE sensitive to stimulus around it than would be expected for the breed. Some are generally sensitive, others might be only in a specific way. For instance, Ducky isn't the least bit sensitive to environmental stimuli... noises, sudden movements, dogs, whatever don't bother him in the least. But I have to be very careful about reprimanding him. I don't do it often, and when I do, it makes a HUGE impression on him!!!

Pixel is generally soft. She is environmentally VERY aware She HATES thunderstorms and fireworks, and it has taken years to habituate her to large dogs. Kodi is sort of a Labrador Retriever of a Havanese. Very little bothers him! LOL! Panda is very much like her son... Except that she laughs at me if I yell at her! LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Chompy said:


> I noticed that Jessie is very scared of the noise from her puppy fence. When i accidentally move or touch it and it makes noises she tenses and freezes.
> Any recommendation on how to handle it, should i play with her and occasionaly touch the fence to get her used to it?


Sundance does this. He would also move away if someone came close, like he was afraid it would fall over. However he’s not afraid of being contained in it, and he’s not afraid to touch it, he just used to be cautious when others approached it or it made a loud sound. Funny thing is it has never fallen over when he was in it or next to it but both DH and I have knocked it over while holding him and stepping over it or moving it when he was a puppy. Mine has little plastic bumpers that make it quieter and I think that helps. Over time Sundance became comfortable with it, but I’d be interested to hear what others suggest. As an adult he’ll approach it to pick up toys but he’s never been one to lean on it or anything. If the gate is cracked open he’ll squish out but he won’t squish back in unless there’s plenty of room, and he will cry to be let back inside. The good news about that is I never had to worry about him climbing out!

in my case I don’t believe Sundance’s anxiety is because of the breeder, so it’s not exactly the same situation. We spoke on a couple of occasions before we picked him up because she noticed he was having trouble separating from his litter mates and was more verbal. She gave us the option of a different puppy but I wanted to go ahead. I think the anxiety was already there, definitely the potential for it, but there were things we could have done to manage it better early on and prevent it from turning into full blown separation anxiety. In spite of my lack of experience, and a bit if a late start on some things, Sundance has come a long way. Little things you’ve said make me think that you read her well and she’s smart, and you sought help as soon as you could, and I think even if she remains on the cautious side, there is a good chance you will see improvement. It’s just a little sad because you probably waited even longer than we do here to get your puppy and weren’t exactly preparing for it to go this way.

Please keep updating on how you both are doing!


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

krandall said:


> The term "soft"? A "soft" dog is a dog that tends to be more sensitive and may react more fearfully than most others of its breed or litter mates in the face of a particular stimulus. Havanese as a breed are a "softer" BREED, than, say, Australian Cattle Dogs or Pit Bulls. They are even softer than most Labradors. We want that. We want a dog that is sensitive to our feelings. That is part of what makes them good companion dogs. A cattle dog that backs off when a bull rushes toward them is not going to be very useful to the farmer.
> 
> A dog that is "soft" for its breed is MORE sensitive to stimulus around it than would be expected for the breed. Some are generally sensitive, others might be only in a specific way. For instance, Ducky isn't the least bit sensitive to environmental stimuli... noises, sudden movements, dogs, whatever don't bother him in the least. But I have to be very careful about reprimanding him. I don't do it often, and when I do, it makes a HUGE impression on him!!!
> 
> Pixel is generally soft. She is environmentally VERY aware She HATES thunderstorms and fireworks, and it has taken years to habituate her to large dogs. Kodi is sort of a Labrador Retriever of a Havanese. Very little bothers him! LOL! Panda is very much like her son... Except that she laughs at me if I yell at her! LOL!


Ty Karen. This is good context and understanding for me. This is helpful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Sundance does this. He would also move away if someone came close, like he was afraid it would fall over. However he’s not afraid of being contained in it, and he’s not afraid to touch it, he just used to be cautious when others approached it or it made a loud sound. Funny thing is it has never fallen over when he was in it or next to it but both DH and I have knocked it over while holding him and stepping over it or moving it when he was a puppy. Mine has little plastic bumpers that make it quieter and I think that helps. Over time Sundance became comfortable with it, but I’d be interested to hear what others suggest. As an adult he’ll approach it to pick up toys but he’s never been one to lean on it or anything. If the gate is cracked open he’ll squish out but he won’t squish back in unless there’s plenty of room, and he will cry to be let back inside. The good news about that is I never had to worry about him climbing out!
> 
> in my case I don’t believe Sundance’s anxiety is because of the breeder, so it’s not exactly the same situation. We spoke on a couple of occasions before we picked him up because she noticed he was having trouble separating from his litter mates and was more verbal. She gave us the option of a different puppy but I wanted to go ahead. I think the anxiety was already there, definitely the potential for it, but there were things we could have done to manage it better early on and prevent it from turning into full blown separation anxiety. In spite of my lack of experience, and a bit if a late start on some things, Sundance has come a long way. Little things you’ve said make me think that you read her well and she’s smart, and you sought help as soon as you could, and I think even if she remains on the cautious side, there is a good chance you will see improvement. It’s just a little sad because you probably waited even longer than we do here to get your puppy and weren’t exactly preparing for it to go this way.
> 
> Please keep updating on how you both are doing!


Havanese, in general, are more sound sensitive than many breeds. I have noticed this over and over when temperament testing Havanese puppies as opposed to other breeds. You typically have to start from a lower “base line” of what to expect on the “sound startle test“ test for Havanese puppies, or you can scare them badly enough that they can’t recover. For this reason, I am VERY careful about who tests puppies and how. I still think you can get useful information from temperament testing done well, but it is SO important not to harm the puppies in the process! And among Havanese puppies, there are some that are even MORE sound sensitive. I had one in my litter… the little girl. I was careful to do what your breeder did, and placed her with someone who was fully aware of that and wanted her anyway. I worked with her extra hard on it, and gave her new family tips on how to continue with it going forward. She is not anxious in general… it was just this sound sensitivity, and they did a great job with her. They now call her their “Warrior Princess”! ❤


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Chompy said:


> ...I noticed that Jessie is very scared of the noise from her puppy fence. When i accidentally move or touch it and it makes noises she tenses and freezes.
> Any recommendation on how to handle it, should i play with her and occasionaly touch the fence to get her used to it?


I'll tell you what I've done with Perry - that does NOT mean that it's the "right" way to work on it - I'd discuss it with a behaviourist to be sure... but for Perry, when he's afraid of something we work through it. I never force him to touch it or go near it on his own, but I'll approach it, holding him or with him on my lap... I'll sit near it and I'll play with it, often with him starting on my lap where he feels more secure. A couple of examples...
1) He was afraid of the pillows on the couch - not just sitting there, but any movement at all from them would have him jumping across the couch. So we would sit there and I would nudge the pillows to make them move, speaking softly to him, giving him small treats for sitting calmly there, soothing him when it was clear they were bothering him. We gradually moved on to me hiding treats around the pillows until he got to the point where he would nudge around them to get the treat I put behind them. That took time to get to that point and I never moved faster than he was comfortable.
2) He was afraid to jump over the bottom run of the bench that is with the table on our porch. I knew he could go through there - our scotties who are twice his size can, but Perry was afraid to go through it to get under the table - even to get his ball. So, I went and sat beside it and used treats... started with treats right over the edge of it (which he could reach without jumping over it) and then gradually started moving the treats further under til he was willing to jump through to get them - and to get his ball because he LOVES his ball.
3) right now he's afraid of a lift chair at the bottom of our stairs - the seat flops down and scares him... so I stand by the chair and "protect" it - so that it won't flop and I call him to come down/ past it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I'll tell you what I've done with Perry - that does NOT mean that it's the "right" way to work on it - I'd discuss it with a behaviourist to be sure... but for Perry, when he's afraid of something we work through it. I never force him to touch it or go near it on his own, but I'll approach it, holding him or with him on my lap... I'll sit near it and I'll play with it, often with him starting on my lap where he feels more secure. A couple of examples...
> 1) He was afraid of the pillows on the couch - not just sitting there, but any movement at all from them would have him jumping across the couch. So we would sit there and I would nudge the pillows to make them move, speaking softly to him, giving him small treats for sitting calmly there, soothing him when it was clear they were bothering him. We gradually moved on to me hiding treats around the pillows until he got to the point where he would nudge around them to get the treat I put behind them. That took time to get to that point and I never moved faster than he was comfortable.
> 2) He was afraid to jump over the bottom run of the bench that is with the table on our porch. I knew he could go through there - our scotties who are twice his size can, but Perry was afraid to go through it to get under the table - even to get his ball. So, I went and sat beside it and used treats... started with treats right over the edge of it (which he could reach without jumping over it) and then gradually started moving the treats further under til he was willing to jump through to get them - and to get his ball because he LOVES his ball.
> 3) right now he's afraid of a lift chair at the bottom of our stairs - the seat flops down and scares him... so I stand by the chair and "protect" it - so that it won't flop and I call him to come down/ past it.


All of those sound like perfect ways of dealing with the things that worry him!

can I suggest that maybe a bungee cord on the seat so it can’t flop down might help too?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> can I suggest that maybe a bungee cord on the seat so it can’t flop down might help too?


Between Perry and the pillows and the seat and the great bungee suggestion, this reminded me that our new “fancy to us” sofas came with little hidden elastics and hooks to keep the cushions in place. They aren’t designed to withstand pulling, tension holds everything in place when it’s all assembled, but the elastics keep the cushions aligned while everything is being reassembled after fluffing the cushions - or if someone is searching for something under a single sofa cushion. DS broke them all like the first week  Anyway, Sundance gets “lost” a lot when DS is looking for his handheld video games. The cushions and pillows tip over on him and he just sits there and waits for DS to finish! Sundance is unbelievably patient with DS, who has been known to hold him on his lap and cry on him. Sundance just waits, looking pretty bored, and not especially snuggly, but he just seems to know he’s needed and never tries to leave. He definitely has his quirks, but to me, it’s worth it, for these little moments (and that goes for DS, too


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> All of those sound like perfect ways of dealing with the things that worry him!
> 
> can I suggest that maybe a bungee cord on the seat so it can’t flop down might help too?


I keep planning on getting one - but don't have one the right size at home (and keep forgetting about it when I'm out  )... it hasn't flopped in a while though because I always stand right by it so it won't - and that's the only way he'll go past it, if I'm standing there to make sure it doesn't happen .

Well, unless he can smell something REALLY good in the kitchen and then he forgets about the chair and runs down the stairs to see if hubby will give him whatever smells so good LOL


----------



## Chompy (9 mo ago)

Melissa Brill said:


> I'll tell you what I've done with Perry - that does NOT mean that it's the "right" way to work on it - I'd discuss it with a behaviourist to be sure... but for Perry, when he's afraid of something we work through it. I never force him to touch it or go near it on his own, but I'll approach it, holding him or with him on my lap... I'll sit near it and I'll play with it, often with him starting on my lap where he feels more secure. A couple of examples...
> 1) He was afraid of the pillows on the couch - not just sitting there, but any movement at all from them would have him jumping across the couch. So we would sit there and I would nudge the pillows to make them move, speaking softly to him, giving him small treats for sitting calmly there, soothing him when it was clear they were bothering him. We gradually moved on to me hiding treats around the pillows until he got to the point where he would nudge around them to get the treat I put behind them. That took time to get to that point and I never moved faster than he was comfortable.
> 2) He was afraid to jump over the bottom run of the bench that is with the table on our porch. I knew he could go through there - our scotties who are twice his size can, but Perry was afraid to go through it to get under the table - even to get his ball. So, I went and sat beside it and used treats... started with treats right over the edge of it (which he could reach without jumping over it) and then gradually started moving the treats further under til he was willing to jump through to get them - and to get his ball because he LOVES his ball.
> 3) right now he's afraid of a lift chair at the bottom of our stairs - the seat flops down and scares him... so I stand by the chair and "protect" it - so that it won't flop and I call him to come down/ past it.


Thanks for the detailed answer, this is what i started doing with Jessie and i will continue to do so.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Charlie is definitely ‘soft’…he responds like Ducky to any kind of negative, even slightly raising my voice (bonus: never have to correct him twice! He will never forget!!), but for him it also manifests as anxiety around specific things he doesn’t like… currently limited to the groomer and vet thankfully! I wouldn’t wish his anxieties on anyone, because it’s hard being that sensitive, but he is also the most loving dog and everyone who meets him adores him, even people who say they don’t like dogs. He used to also be shy around new people, and scared of kids, and plastic bags blowing in the wind… but with tons of desensitization and making sure he had positive experiences, he is now rock solid with pretty much any situation except the groomer or vet. So there is hope for those struggling with this! 

I had initially wanted to do therapy work with him, but decided when he was younger that he wouldn’t enjoy it because of his discomfort with new situations. I was looking into the therapy assessment yesterday (considering it for Jo in the long run) and suddenly had this realization yesterday that Charlie would actually be great with it now and would LOVE it. We were at a little kid bday party at the park, with over a dozen 3-5 year olds, a bounce house, and just general chaos, and he was cool as a cucumber and loving all the attention he was getting on his first outing post-surgery…just basking in it! So I think I actually might see about getting him certified… he is going to be 10 in a few weeks, but I’m hoping he takes after Boo and has a LOT more time with us, and that this would be a nice hobby for him in his middle age.


----------



## Chompy (9 mo ago)

Great to hear that Charlie got over most of his fears and enjoys life 
I guess i just need patience and (a lot of) love with Jessie and hopefully she will also overcome her fears.

** I added her picture after a visit to the groomer. She looks so happy!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Chompy said:


> Great to hear that Charlie got over most of his fears and enjoys life
> I guess i just need patience and (a lot of) love with Jessie and hopefully she will also overcome her fears.
> 
> ** I added her picture after a visit to the groomer. She looks so happy!


Yes, patience is definitely the way to go. From many years of experience with Boo, I can tell you that fears come and go. Just be adaptable and dont stress too much. Puzzle games are always my solution, when Boo starts stressing (more common the past year). After he plays his games, he always is more relaxed.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout is a social butterfly and nothing bothers him. Truffles is soft, although she is a crazy wild girl at home and around anyone she knows. She becomes very anxious and frightened at the sound of wind, thunder or fireworks and tries to hide. When this happens she wants to be in DH car! That's her safe place. 😳 I noticed at our get together she was very quiet and just plopped down and didn't interact with the other doggies. I think she mostly stayed around her favorite person which isn't me. 😄


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Heather's said:


> Scout is a social butterfly and nothing bothers him. Truffles is soft, although she is a crazy wild girl at home and around anyone she knows. She becomes very anxious and frightened at the sound of wind, thunder or fireworks and tries to hide. When this happens she wants to be in DH car! That's her safe place. 😳 I noticed at our get together she was very quiet and just plopped down and didn't interact with the other doggies. I think she mostly stayed around her favorite person which isn't me. 😄


Oh yes, I definitely got the impression that Truffles is quite the Daddy’s girl 😊 Whereas Scout was trying to charm everyone into giving him snacks!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

LWalks said:


> Oh yes, I definitely got the impression that Truffles is quite the Daddy’s girl 😊 Whereas Scout was trying to charm everyone into giving him snacks!


Yes...he is Mr.Piggy! Even if it's only toothpaste! 🤣


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Heather's said:


> Yes...he is Mr.Piggy! Even if it's only toothpaste! 🤣


ONLY toothpaste?! Both of mine would do just about anything for toothpaste!!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

LWalks said:


> ONLY toothpaste?! Both of mine would do just about anything for toothpaste!!


Are we talking doggie flavoured toothpaste or actual human toothpaste and if it’s the latter, how did you discover they liked it? 😳


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Toffee170221 said:


> Are we talking doggie flavoured toothpaste or actual human toothpaste and if it’s the latter, how did you discover they liked it? 😳


Lol doggie flavor! 😂 Charlie loves the poultry flavor but won’t touch the CET vanilla-mint, whereas Jo thinks it’s all the best stuff ever (and I’m a fan of the vanilla mint bc it smells so much better! Definitely wouldn’t give them human toothpaste as I’m sure there can be some unsafe ingredients.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

LWalks said:


> ONLY toothpaste?! Both of mine would do just about anything for toothpaste!!
> Scout has radar for any food nearby! Truffles growls when I pick her up at night to brush her teeth. Scout always appears because he doesn't want to miss out on his fair share of toothpaste!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Chompy said:


> Great to hear that Charlie got over most of his fears and enjoys life
> I guess i just need patience and (a lot of) love with Jessie and hopefully she will also overcome her fears.
> 
> ** I added her picture after a visit to the groomer. She looks so happy!


It's good advice and patience is always important, but don't be surprised or disappointed if Jessie doesn't get over her fears or being fearful. Perry has grown a lot since I got him - but he is still very much afraid of things - and is not a fan of new people or dogs in general - and I doubt that will ever change. You may do everything you can now and you may still end up having to adapt your life around what she's comfortable with rather than her turning into a more social pup. Hopefully not but it is very much possible.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

LWalks said:


> Lol doggie flavor! 😂 Charlie loves the poultry flavor but won’t touch the CET vanilla-mint, whereas Jo thinks it’s all the best stuff ever (and I’m a fan of the vanilla mint bc it smells so much better! Definitely wouldn’t give them human toothpaste as I’m sure there can be some unsafe ingredients.


Perry starts salivating as soon as I even touch the CET vanilla mint toothpaste tube  and I definitely agree on the smell!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I bought the CET toothpaste hoping it would help me brush Sundance’s teeth again, after reading that a lot of dogs like it. I started by putting it on my finger. He looked at me like I was crazy when I offered it to him. He didn’t seem to get it was like “food” so I tried to put it on a treat a couple of times and then offered it to him again but he still didn’t go for it. Finally I tried to put it sort of on his lips so he would lick them off, thinking he would learn to like it. Now when I pick up the tube he now moves to the other side of the sofa. The weird thing is he’s completely obsessed with vanilla flavors, he goes nuts over them, so I think he must really dislike it. I need to learn how to be more assertive when I need to handle his mouth but I’ve always been able to rely on his cooperation for grooming and he only needs to be held for his mouth. DD is really good at being both gentle and assertive with handling. I second guess. She holds his mouth for me now and he holds perfectly still. DH doesn’t mean to but he holds Sundance a little too firm and he gets worried something is going to happen.

Is the poultry toothpaste also CET?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry starts salivating as soon as I even touch the CET vanilla mint toothpaste tube  and I definitely agree on the smell!


That's my favorite too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I bought the CET toothpaste hoping it would help me brush Sundance’s teeth again, after reading that a lot of dogs like it. I started by putting it on my finger. He looked at me like I was crazy when I offered it to him. He didn’t seem to get it was like “food” so I tried to put it on a treat a couple of times and then offered it to him again but he still didn’t go for it. Finally I tried to put it sort of on his lips so he would lick them off, thinking he would learn to like it. Now when I pick up the tube he now moves to the other side of the sofa. The weird thing is he’s completely obsessed with vanilla flavors, he goes nuts over them, so I think he must really dislike it. I need to learn how to be more assertive when I need to handle his mouth but I’ve always been able to rely on his cooperation for grooming and he only needs to be held for his mouth. DD is really good at being both gentle and assertive with handling. I second guess. She holds his mouth for me now and he holds perfectly still. DH doesn’t mean to but he holds Sundance a little too firm and he gets worried something is going to happen.
> 
> Is the poultry toothpaste also CET?


I think so... They also have a malt flavor that my dogs like.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles seem to like all flavors, but I have vanilla mint on autoship at Chewy because I like the smell.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I bought the CET toothpaste hoping it would help me brush Sundance’s teeth again, after reading that a lot of dogs like it. I started by putting it on my finger. He looked at me like I was crazy when I offered it to him. He didn’t seem to get it was like “food” so I tried to put it on a treat a couple of times and then offered it to him again but he still didn’t go for it. Finally I tried to put it sort of on his lips so he would lick them off, thinking he would learn to like it. Now when I pick up the tube he now moves to the other side of the sofa. The weird thing is he’s completely obsessed with vanilla flavors, he goes nuts over them, so I think he must really dislike it. I need to learn how to be more assertive when I need to handle his mouth but I’ve always been able to rely on his cooperation for grooming and he only needs to be held for his mouth. DD is really good at being both gentle and assertive with handling. I second guess. She holds his mouth for me now and he holds perfectly still. DH doesn’t mean to but he holds Sundance a little too firm and he gets worried something is going to happen.
> 
> Is the poultry toothpaste also CET?


CET has a poultry flavor, but I’ve also bought another brand called Petrodex. It’s a red tube. I think both are available on chewy.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks, I like the vanilla better, too. The one I used when Sundance was little was chicken flavor and smelled like vanilla. But he tolerated it, and I was hoping the one so many dogs like would make it a little easier. I’ll order a different flavor. At least he’s not afraid of having his teeth brushed, he just won’t participate. Seems pretty normal and like I need to overcome my own fear!


----------

